

Rethinking the stock photo service model. An idea - duplion
https://medium.com/@duplion/rethinking-the-stock-photo-service-model-an-idea-92d818bc4efa

======
transfire
It's a neat idea. Problem is getting the right request to the right people.
Imagine a 100 requests every minute coming in. It would not be possible to
keep up with them all, all the time. However, a truly social stock photo site
does have potential.

------
duplion
Is there a way to have the right photo when you need it, the way you need it
and as soon as possible?

